# Coppervape Skyline MTL



## Halfdaft (13/2/18)

Hey guys!

After seeing the drop kits that Bumblebee has in stock, I'm quite keen to jump on the Skyline hype train. Who has stock of the skyline, preferably with stock of the drop kit as well.

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> After seeing the drop kits that Bumblebee has in stock, I'm quite keen to jump on the Skyline hype train. Who has stock of the skyline, preferably with stock of the drop kit as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a few more Skylines coming next week. Skydrop kits, glass and drip tips have also been ordered but I don't have a clear ETA on those yet, should be 2-3 weeks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few more Skylines coming next week. Skydrop kits, glass and drip tips have also been ordered but I don't have a clear ETA on those yet, should be 2-3 weeks


Just in time for my birthday. 

Might have to spoil me with love from me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

